# Win a free puzzle! What is a puzzle you want but currently don't have?



## pjk (Jun 2, 2019)

I'm looking to run a few giveaways over the coming weeks and give away some free puzzles. In order to pick some puzzles to give away, to start, reply here with 1 puzzle you want but currently don't have. Anyone who replies will be entered into a random drawing in the next week, ending June 9th at noon GMT +1. The random winner will give given a free puzzle.

Ready.... set..... go!


----------



## neeamradia (Jun 2, 2019)

I want a gan air x but I can't afford one lol


----------



## BadMotherFPerm (Jun 2, 2019)

Any decent magnetic 3x3


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 2, 2019)

Magnetic Clock.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jun 2, 2019)

Mystic WRM


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 2, 2019)

Meilong 11x11


----------



## hagner (Jun 2, 2019)

yuxin 8 petals redi cube


----------



## Max C. (Jun 2, 2019)

Spark 7x7!


----------



## Koen van Aller (Jun 2, 2019)

Gan 356 X


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 2, 2019)

Valk 2M or Valk 4M strong.


----------



## Denis2006Mv (Jun 2, 2019)

Gan 356 X pentru ca am un cub care se misca greu si nu poat scade in timp sub 40 de secunde, si chear vreau sa ajung pe la 20 secunde dar nu am destui bani. , Sau este bun un megaminx


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jun 2, 2019)

mystic/angstrom gan 356 x


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jun 2, 2019)

Spark m 7*7


----------



## Ady.merchant (Jun 2, 2019)

How about a angstrom weilong gts3 wrm


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 2, 2019)

YuXin HuangLong Pyraminx!


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 2, 2019)

Angstrom GAN 356 X


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2019)

Yuxin 17x17.

If not possible (probably true), then a cubicle pro shop valk 4 m


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 2, 2019)

MoYu AoShi GTS M stickerless 6x6, or a MoYu Weilong GTS3M


----------



## znay (Jun 2, 2019)

Angstrom/Cosmic GAN 356 X. Because I would love to know what a premium setup really does for a cube and I think the X is perfekt to experiment with to find out which setup really fits my style.


----------



## New Generation of cubers (Jun 2, 2019)

Any good 5x5


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 2, 2019)

Valk 4x4 M strong


----------



## AegisSharp (Jun 2, 2019)

This seems like a very generous giveaway... someone could ask for something like the Yuxin 17x17 which is $750 on tc and scs
I would chose the Spark 7m


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 2, 2019)

AegisSharp said:


> This seems like a very generous giveaway... someone could ask for something like the Yuxin 17x17 which is $750 on tc and scs
> I would chose the Spark 7m


Doesn't say anywhere that the winner gets the cube they picked on the thread.


----------



## AegisSharp (Jun 2, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> I already said the 17x17


True, I apparently managed to not see it when I looked through this thread.


----------



## Vizovo (Jun 2, 2019)

Angstrom Gan 356 X. I have always wanted a premium cube, and the Gan 356 is a perfect cube.


----------



## Hellstormer00 (Jun 2, 2019)

My favorite cube would be the Gan 460 M.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Jun 2, 2019)

Qiyi master pyraminx


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 2, 2019)

Mystic Aochuang GTS M


----------



## NewoMinx (Jun 2, 2019)

pjk said:


> I'm looking to run a few giveaways over the coming weeks and give away some free puzzles. In order to pick some puzzles to give away, to start, reply here with 1 puzzle you want but currently don't have. Anyone who replies will be entered into a random drawing in the next week, ending June 9th at noon GMT +1. The random winner will give given a free puzzle.
> 
> Ready.... set..... go!


WuShuang M


----------



## Apolo (Jun 2, 2019)

I would love a 5x5 cube, any one


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2019)

the giiker


----------



## Mwaha (Jun 2, 2019)

Any decent magnetic 4x4...

My 4x4 is popping constantly.

It's more like exploding... :'(


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 2, 2019)

Gan Megaminx M


----------



## fex (Jun 2, 2019)

I think I have bought everything I need  Great 2x2 and 3x3, and good budget 4x4-9x9, megaminx and pyramix


----------



## jlk (Jun 2, 2019)

Valk Power M


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 2, 2019)

Yuxin 17x17


----------



## Hazel (Jun 2, 2019)

The only cube I'm considering buying atm is a Supernova AoShi GTS M 6x6, but that $50 price tag is making me hold off...


----------



## Connor Yungbluth (Jun 2, 2019)

Yuxin Square-1 M, preferably set-up cuz my Volt MS keeps breaking lol


----------



## Ash Black (Jun 2, 2019)

Aochuang GTSM, doesn't have to be premium


----------



## Fawn (Jun 2, 2019)

Imma keep it real with you buddy, I really wanna try the DaYan TengYun.


----------



## AricAttack (Jun 2, 2019)

i wouldn't mind a gts3m but chances are i'm not going to win


----------



## u Cube (Jun 3, 2019)

A weipo m


----------



## ajan (Jun 3, 2019)

I would like to get a GANS356i.

However, it is way too expensive for me to get it for free.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 3, 2019)

There are many but a is what I would buy next if I had the money for it would be a stickerless Moyu AoChuang GTS M.


----------



## Vecolity (Jun 3, 2019)

YuXin Huanglong 17x17


----------



## TheCuberThatCubes (Jun 3, 2019)

Gan 356 X or Gan 354 M because i have been trying to figure out what to get for my coach and he is a cuber so i would give it to him.
Shop at cubedepot to save money
Whichever you can get.he prefers stickerless.


----------



## MisterMT (Jun 3, 2019)

I wouldn't want anything too expensive. I just would like a X-Man Volt Squan M/MS just to start.


----------



## ThatAverageCuber (Jun 3, 2019)

pjk said:


> I'm looking to run a few giveaways over the coming weeks and give away some free puzzles. In order to pick some puzzles to give away, to start, reply here with 1 puzzle you want but currently don't have. Anyone who replies will be entered into a random drawing in the next week, ending June 9th at noon GMT +1. The random winner will give given a free puzzle.
> 
> Ready.... set..... go!


Okay... I know this is a lot to ask for but you said it’s okay so I really want a gan air sm.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 3, 2019)

A self-solving 3x3x3.

Seriously though, a good 5x5x5. By the reviews on the Cubicle, the *Cubicle AoChuang GTS M* looks pretty good.

I was going to say the *YuXin HuangLong 8x8* (since it's currently out of stock, and I couldn't buy one if I wanted to), but since puzzles that we are mentioning can go to anyone, I'm pretty sure a good 5x5x5 will be more _*useful *_to the winner.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 3, 2019)

Black Aofu GTSM or black Spark M


----------



## EccentricSensei (Jun 3, 2019)

Gan 356X


----------



## Quber43 (Jun 3, 2019)

Angstrom GAN 356 X.


----------



## ThatLucas (Jun 3, 2019)

Yuxin Huanglong 17x17. I like big cubes so this would be perfect for me.


----------



## Loki2000 (Jun 3, 2019)

Angstorm aochuang gts m


----------



## PerfectSledge (Jun 3, 2019)

I want a Gan 354 M.


----------



## Amotleinad (Jun 3, 2019)

Well, like everybody, i've wanted the gan 356 x since it appeared but i already had a pretty good 3x3 (the gts 2 m) and its pretty hard to get any good cube shipped in my country. Good luck to everybody!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 3, 2019)

Amotleinad said:


> Well, like everybody, i've wanted the gan 356 x since it appeared but i already had a pretty good 3x3 (the gts 2 m) and its pretty hard to get any good cube shipped in my country. Good luck to everybody!


Which country is that?


----------



## Op.Qber (Jun 3, 2019)

I would love to have angstrom wuque m


----------



## auienrst (Jun 3, 2019)

As someone already said the giiker, I'll say a cubetwist bandaged kit standard edition.


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 3, 2019)

i want a clock or a squan please. =D (if squan sticker less if possible)


----------



## jronge94 (Jun 3, 2019)

a 9x9, litteraly any 9x9 that's fully functional and a bit decent


----------



## Gummer (Jun 3, 2019)

pjk said:


> I'm looking to run a few giveaways over the coming weeks and give away some free puzzles. In order to pick some puzzles to give away, to start, reply here with 1 puzzle you want but currently don't have. Anyone who replies will be entered into a random drawing in the next week, ending June 9th at noon GMT +1. The random winner will give given a free puzzle.
> 
> Ready.... set..... go!



I want a gan 356 i, but it cost over a $100. lol


----------



## Elf (Jun 3, 2019)

Gan megaminx


----------



## Atharva-786 (Jun 3, 2019)

Any good magnetic 3x3


----------



## M O (Jun 3, 2019)

cosmic wuque 4x4 M


----------



## Sion (Jun 3, 2019)

Um... I'd say I don't have (and want) a black mini aosu.


----------



## Mad Cuber (Jun 3, 2019)

i want gan x many people say it is very good puzzle


----------



## Naman Sharma (Jun 3, 2019)

Any decent Megaminx.


----------



## JWD999 (Jun 3, 2019)

A decent magnetic 5x5


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 3, 2019)

Probably a magnetic clock since my normal one is no longer legal due to falling pins.


----------



## crazy bad cuber (Jun 3, 2019)

pjk said:


> I'm looking to run a few giveaways over the coming weeks and give away some free puzzles. In order to pick some puzzles to give away, to start, reply here with 1 puzzle you want but currently don't have. Anyone who replies will be entered into a random drawing in the next week, ending June 9th at noon GMT +1. The random winner will give given a free puzzle.
> 
> Ready.... set..... go!



ummm hard choice but i would like a yuxin little magic stickerless cube if thats possible or if thats not possiblle then just a magnetic 2*2


----------



## wingwonglong (Jun 3, 2019)

probably a redi cube or a stickerless wuque m


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 3, 2019)

"Rubiks Cube Rubix Cube Speed Cube 3x3x3 Smooth Magic Carbon Fiber Sticker Rubix Speed Cubes, Enhanced Version 5.7 Black"


----------



## Diving Cuber (Jun 3, 2019)

X-man spark 7x7


----------



## RandomPerson (Jun 4, 2019)

Yuxin 17x17
(On a more serious note, Weilong WR M)


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Jun 4, 2019)

I would absolutely love a Hays 7. 
Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## HyperCuber (Jun 4, 2019)

I wish to have a GAN 356 X


----------



## FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP (Jun 4, 2019)

moyo GTS 3M


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 4, 2019)

Giving away puzzles? Sure, I’ll bite. I’ve been itching to get my hands on an 8x8. I love big cubes, and the biggest I have is a 7x7.

Then there’s the one I really want that to the best of my knowledge doesn’t exist yet: a good stickerless magnetic gigaminx. I’ve got a regular SS gigaminx, it’s just such a pain to turn compared to modern speedcubes, and after only a dozen solves or so the stickers are chipping.


----------



## Vester2004 (Jun 4, 2019)

pjk said:


> I'm looking to run a few giveaways over the coming weeks and give away some free puzzles. In order to pick some puzzles to give away, to start, reply here with 1 puzzle you want but currently don't have. Anyone who replies will be entered into a random drawing in the next week, ending June 9th at noon GMT +1. The random winner will give given a free puzzle.
> 
> Ready.... set..... go!


gts3 m


----------



## Ua Perm YT (Jun 4, 2019)

pjk said:


> I'm looking to run a few giveaways over the coming weeks and give away some free puzzles. In order to pick some puzzles to give away, to start, reply here with 1 puzzle you want but currently don't have. Anyone who replies will be entered into a random drawing in the next week, ending June 9th at noon GMT +1. The random winner will give given a free puzzle.
> 
> Ready.... set..... go!


A YJ MGC is what I’d like


----------



## Naman Sharma (Jun 4, 2019)

Gan 356 i, if its possible. Thanks


----------



## CJCubing (Jun 4, 2019)

I want a WuQue M 4x4, I really wanted one, but had not enough money to buy it.


----------



## Sticky Cuber (Jun 4, 2019)

Gan 354 M


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 4, 2019)

Angstrom Valk 2 M ?


----------



## Cuber2113 (Jun 4, 2019)

Gts3m . I have tried it at a comp and it suits my turning style. But I can't afford one.


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 4, 2019)

This is cool!

I would love a Gan 356 Air Master 3x3!!!


----------



## Djangovend (Jun 4, 2019)

Mofangjiaoshi MF8 8x8


----------



## Tabe (Jun 4, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> Giving away puzzles? Sure, I’ll bite. I’ve been itching to get my hands on an 8x8. I love big cubes, and the biggest I have is a 7x7.
> 
> Then there’s the one I really want that to the best of my knowledge doesn’t exist yet: a good stickerless magnetic gigaminx. I’ve got a regular SS gigaminx, it’s just such a pain to turn compared to modern speedcubes, and after only a dozen solves or so the stickers are chipping.


I hear you on the gigaminx. I had one and enjoyed solving it - conceptually. But the turning was just so annoying that I got rid of the puzzle.


----------



## Angry_Mob (Jun 4, 2019)

Angstrom Weipo M


----------



## leven Williams (Jun 4, 2019)

Gan 354m


----------



## qwertycuber (Jun 5, 2019)

An Aochuang GTSM would be great, because my yuxin 5x5 is way too fast at this point and no amount of lube will slow it down


----------



## Piyush1905 (Jun 5, 2019)

GTS3M


----------



## Piyush1905 (Jun 5, 2019)

Angstrom GAN 354M


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 5, 2019)

Sheng Shou master kilominx


----------



## asacuber (Jun 5, 2019)

angstrom valk 2 m


----------



## Gourav Mukherjee (Jun 5, 2019)

Gans 356 X stickerless it is very costly and I can't afford it. I will like very much if someone gift's me this cube.


----------



## SenorJuan (Jun 6, 2019)

I have quite modest desires. Just a Ghost Cube, preferably one of those with the cool looking carbon-fibre stickers.


----------



## Gourav Mukherjee (Jun 6, 2019)

ajan said:


> I would like to get a GANS356i.
> 
> However, it is way too expensive for me to get it for free.


It is not yet released


----------



## AceOfAllTrades (Jun 6, 2019)

Wow, a Gan 356 Air SM would be the dream, but I'd love any 3x3 magnetic puzzle you're giving away. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jun 6, 2019)

Shengshou Crazy 2x2!!
It doesn't exist in stores anymore ;_;


----------



## Fred Lang (Jun 6, 2019)

Gan 356 X would be awesome!


----------



## Ryan1992006789 (Jun 6, 2019)

pjk said:


> I'm looking to run a few giveaways over the coming weeks and give away some free puzzles. In order to pick some puzzles to give away, to start, reply here with 1 puzzle you want but currently don't have. Anyone who replies will be entered into a random drawing in the next week, ending June 9th at noon GMT +1. The random winner will give given a free puzzle.
> 
> Ready.... set..... go!



I would love a Yuxin Huanglong Pyraminx. I really like the event but I don't have the proper hardware for it.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 6, 2019)

I really want any kind of Gan 356, X being the best of course. But I'd also enjoy a good 2x2 magnetized cube


----------



## Kyle™ (Jun 6, 2019)

LanLan™ Mosaic Cube


----------



## Codanovia (Jun 6, 2019)

I would like any good 2x2. Valk 2 M (stickerless) would be the best though.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jun 7, 2019)

I have always wanted a GTS2 M or a Valk M. Ive tried them in comps but just finished refreshing my mains so I havent spent on cubes in a bit


----------



## Skittleskp (Jun 7, 2019)

DaYan ZhanChi for my collection.


----------



## harvo (Jun 7, 2019)

A spark 7x7 M would be nice


----------



## Gourav Mukherjee (Jun 7, 2019)

I like the Gans 356 X and it is my dream but it is too costly for me to buy.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 7, 2019)

I want a 10x10 from Meilong series. It is yet to be released.


----------



## OldManCubing (Jun 7, 2019)

I would have to say the cosmic little magic m 3x3.


----------



## McWillies (Jun 7, 2019)

MFJS MF8


----------



## KAHILO (Jun 7, 2019)

qualquer magnético


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 8, 2019)

magnetic clock to replace my illegal bad clock


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jun 8, 2019)

I appreciate someone giving back to the community! May as well enter lol, personally I just want a stickerless wingy skewb lol


----------



## Vijaycrp (Jun 8, 2019)

I just need a 3x3 cube so I can practice, currently I don't have one.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 8, 2019)

Vijaycrp said:


> I just need a 3x3 cube so I can practice, currently I don't have one.


Get the Warrior W or Mei Long from cubezz.com. It's under 3 bucks and they're both quite good.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jun 8, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Get the Warrior W or Mei Long from cubezz.com. It's under 3 bucks and they're both quite good.


 And free shipping!


----------



## NathanaelCubes (Jun 8, 2019)

Cosmic Aosu GTS2 M. My 4x4 is trash, and I don't have a good other one.


----------



## Miqtana97 (Jun 8, 2019)

Cubicle Wingy Skewb would be my first ever skewb and second speed cube hoping to get into cubing have a little magic 2x2


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (Jun 8, 2019)

shengshou teraminx


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 9, 2019)

curiousity2575 said:


> shengshou teraminx


Wasn't the deadline earlier today?


----------



## Vijaycrp (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks for your suggestions I will check it out


----------



## Ateikuu (Jun 9, 2019)

Any decent 6x6 or larger


----------



## Emir Yusuf (Jun 9, 2019)

Angstrom Aochuang gts m


----------



## NykoCuber1 (Jun 9, 2019)

Weliong WRM


----------



## Arinze (Jun 9, 2019)

pjk said:


> I'm looking to run a few giveaways over the coming weeks and give away some free puzzles. In order to pick some puzzles to give away, to start, reply here with 1 puzzle you want but currently don't have. Anyone who replies will be entered into a random drawing in the next week, ending June 9th at noon GMT +1. The random winner will give given a free puzzle.
> 
> Ready.... set..... go!


I want the HAYS7M


----------



## Arinze (Jun 9, 2019)

I 


pjk said:


> I'm looking to run a few giveaways over the coming weeks and give away some free puzzles. In order to pick some puzzles to give away, to start, reply here with 1 puzzle you want but currently don't have. Anyone who replies will be entered into a random drawing in the next week, ending June 9th at noon GMT +1. The random winner will give given a free puzzle.
> 
> Ready.... set..... go!



I want the Hays7 M Stickerless


----------



## OE cuber (Jun 9, 2019)

I wanted a Gts 3 LM but i can't afford it


----------



## TheClosetCuber (Jun 9, 2019)

Idk yet. If I win, message me. I’ll decide then


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jun 9, 2019)

TheClosetCuber said:


> Idk yet. If I win, message me. I’ll decide then


I don’t think that’s how it works.


----------



## BlueCollarJay (Jun 9, 2019)

pjk said:


> I'm looking to run a few giveaways over the coming weeks and give away some free puzzles. In order to pick some puzzles to give away, to start, reply here with 1 puzzle you want but currently don't have. Anyone who replies will be entered into a random drawing in the next week, ending June 9th at noon GMT +1. The random winner will give given a free puzzle.
> 
> Ready.... set..... go!


Gan 356x


----------



## RobN (Jun 9, 2019)

Any good quality large cube beyond 7x7x7 would be cool.
Oh actually I've wanted a gigaminx/teraminx/petaminx for ages, those look fun.


----------



## DavidEdwards (Jun 9, 2019)

Any Decent square 1


----------



## Astral cubing (Jun 9, 2019)

Yuxin little magic 5x5 m


----------



## leven Williams (Jun 10, 2019)

any word?


----------



## hadofhfo (Jun 10, 2019)

pjk said:


> I'm looking to run a few giveaways over the coming weeks and give away some free puzzles. In order to pick some puzzles to give away, to start, reply here with 1 puzzle you want but currently don't have. Anyone who replies will be entered into a random drawing in the next week, ending June 9th at noon GMT +1. The random winner will give given a free puzzle.
> 
> Ready.... set..... go!


I'd llike the x-man shadow m (stickerless because stickerless is best). Other than that, i'm happy with my mains.


----------



## pjk (Jun 11, 2019)

Using a random number generator for everyone who entered, the winner is.......

@*OreKehStrah*

Please send me a PM with your address and I'll send you a puzzle. Thanks to everyone for participating. Expect another giveaway like this again soon.

If you have any clever ideas for giveaways, please let me know.


----------



## Tom23 (Jun 20, 2019)

Gan 356x or i


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 20, 2019)

pjk said:


> Using a random number generator for everyone who entered, the winner is.......
> 
> @*OreKehStrah*
> 
> ...


Congrats OreKehStrah!!


----------

